
WPA3: Technical Details and Discussion - bellinom
https://www.mathyvanhoef.com/2018/03/wpa3-technical-details.html
======
0xfeba
Can someone explain why the Wi-Fi Alliance does not release detailed technical
specs?

It would be better for both members and non-members when potential technical
problems can be avoided before millions of vulnerable devices are made, right?

What's the downside?

------
yuhong
It is probably worth mentioning the expiration of OCB patents. Of course, it
probably still would be optional for now.

